# bears in bartow county?



## GANoles09 (Mar 6, 2010)

ARe there bears in bartow county? there was a bear came through my farm once but havent seen any of them in years? looking for my first bear hunt next year... thanks

ganoles09


----------



## oliver 42 (Mar 6, 2010)

we have a sow w/ 2 cubs walk up on them..... mullinax area


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 7, 2010)

I have never seen a Bear in the wild........but yes, they are in Bartow County


----------



## jordan9805 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow. That looks like a pretty solid bear. I would definitely ground check that one!


----------



## Streetsweeper (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, there is Bears in Bartow County. The (DNR) have caught several in my area over the years, since I was a kid. I live not even a mile from McKaskey Creek Camp Ground. I have lived in this neighborhood all my life, they use hit some bee hives behind my moms house every summer.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 10, 2010)

> Wow. That looks like a pretty solid bear. I would definitely ground check that one!



Like I said, I have never seen one, but this track came off of Oak Street, bet you know where that is


----------



## vol man (Mar 11, 2010)

i saw one by north metro tech back in 1992.  haven't seen any lately.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Mar 11, 2010)

Seen ones tracks on pine log wma and there is always one seen here around the house in the summer time but never in the fall


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 12, 2010)

> Seen ones tracks on pine log wma and there is always one seen here around the house in the summer time but never in the fall



Seems like they know when the season begins too huh
Turkeys and Deer too..........you can see them everyday, til ya start lookin for em!


----------



## olhippie (Mar 24, 2010)

..A few years back now a bear was shot in Allatoona WMA. It was not legal to shoot them at that time in that area. It's body was found by deer hunters just across GA 20, west side, from the check stand. I've hunted up there for many years and have never seen a bear, or bear sign.


----------



## cape buffalo (Mar 25, 2010)

yes Ive seen 3 bears in 1week hunting pine long but mom had clubs if not. one would have been my rug...


----------

